

Santa Clara County Sheriff's Office has new tactical armored vehicle - elptacek
http://www.mercurynews.com/crime-courts/ci_16936952

======
elptacek
Probably not cool to post this here, but I got a "LOLWUT" out of this. I'm
trying to imagine what they need this for. Crowd control at 1 Infinite Loop
store?

